# First Cohutta Bear



## KERCE (Sep 19, 2012)

This is my first bear. Not sure what it weights but guesstimated 150 lbs. Only bear we saw all weekend out of three of us.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Sep 19, 2012)

congrads nice looking bear


----------



## snook24 (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 19, 2012)

thats a purty one ...


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 19, 2012)

Heck yeah brother. That's a nice un!


----------



## ranger1977 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yessir!!


----------



## deadend (Sep 19, 2012)

Good job! They've been elusive this year.


----------



## sean777 (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats... Im headed up there for the first time next wednesday and thursday to bear hunt any advice would be greatly appreciated...Thanks


----------



## FMBear (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats!  Great looking coat on that bear!


----------



## KERCE (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank y'all. Im proud of it. Apparently the bears are spread out a little more this year bc there were only 5 checked in when I checked mine in Sunday morning. Lots of red oaks dropping like crazy. Best advice I can give is pack alot of luck. Thanks again.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice un and it tastes better than lots of folks say it does!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## javery (Sep 19, 2012)

Good job man!I agree with GA DAWG,they taste pretty good.


----------



## LoneWolf62 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice job and thanks for reminding me that I'm out of bear meat LOL. Conrats again.


----------



## SWbowhunter (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## monster012211 (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you shoot him from a tree or off the ground?


----------



## KERCE (Sep 20, 2012)

I was sitting on ground. Pretty thick in places up there. Not sure how well u will be able to see in a tree. But saw hunters with treestands.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 20, 2012)

Deadend, they have been elusive indeed!  I've gotten skunked on my last four hunts.  I find relatively recent sign, and no bears.  Seems like the bears are always a step ahead.


----------



## monster012211 (Sep 21, 2012)

Anybody hear any reports from chattahoochee WMA? Heading up next Thursday. Also what's regs say about a pop-up camper and 4-wheelers on WMAs?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 21, 2012)

I was up there last weekend.  Two bears had been signed out as of last Saturday.  Bear sign is scattered, I haven't figured out any sort of pattern yet.  Hunt above 2,800 for white oaks.  Not many producing much lower.  Pop-up campers are ok.  I believe ATV's are prohibited.  Someone on here may want to confirm.


----------



## KERCE (Sep 21, 2012)

I saw a few 4 wheelers last weekend and quite a few pop ups. Didn't find one white oak dropping where we were at.


----------



## monster012211 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 21, 2012)

To clarify monster, I was hunting Chattahoochee WMA, KERCE was hunting Cohutta.  You still might want to seek clarification on the 4 wheelers.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2012)

Fine Bear!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------

